# Bakit kita nakilala?



## ITGuru

A Filipino girl wrote me a note ,it was quite intriguing when i used google translate but i never got the true meaning of it , so im asking you Filipino peoples help in translating what she had written  
heres the note :

*Pagkakataon*


Bakit kita nakilala? 
Bakit tayo nagkalapit ng ganito? 
Bakit ba naging malapit ka sa akin? Hindi lang sa akin kundi pati sa puso ko.. sa puso ko na alam kong may mali.. kung mabibigyan lang ako ng pagkakataon. siguro pipiliin ko din mabuhay muli malapit sa buhay mo na tinatahak mo ngayon..masaya naman at kontento ako sa buhay na meron ako. Pero napapa-isip ako kung paano mabuhay ng kasama ka at mapadama ko ang pag mamahal ko ng buong buo.. pagkakataon na alam kong malabong mangyare..


----------



## DotterKat

Here is a translation with some shifts in tense and added modifiers to stay true to the spirit of the original text, which is somewhat semi-poetic.

Why did I ever get to know you?
Why did we ever get this close?
Why did you ever get this close to me? Not just to me, but to my heart as well ... my heart, of which I am well aware something is amiss... if only I could be given the chance, I would perhaps choose to live anew closer to your life, the life you are traversing right now. I am quite happy and content with the life I have now. However, sometimes I do wonder how life would be if we were together and I could make you feel my love for you in its entirety... a chance that I am aware is very unlikely to happen.


----------



## ITGuru

Thank you very much Dotterkat, i knew how she felt for me  and yes she used to get all poetic also , knowing now how much the note meant im awe struck and spell bound . i should have never let her go that far , if only she could know how much she meant for me now . spoken all those words which were unsaid and feel our eternal love....
thanks again for quick translation.


----------

